# Premiers retours sur le HomePod



## SyMich (13 Février 2018)

Sur les conseils de Rémi, je vous fais part de mes premières impressions sur le HomePod fraîchement déballé et installé dans mon salon. 
Je pense avoir choisi la bonne section des forums pour ça (sinon, merci de m'en excuser, c'est mon tout 1er message ici). 

Étant à Londres lundi, pour raisons professionnelles, je suis passé à l'AppleStore de Regent Street et j'en suis repartie avec un HomePod blanc. 

Une fois installé à la maison, j'ai passé la soirée d'hier à tester un peu tous les styles de musique (sauf le classique que je n'ai pas dans ma discothèque). 

Ce qui frappe à la première écoute, c'est le sentiment que la musique emplit tout l'espace du salon. C'est beaucoup moins directionnel que la chaîne hifi avec ses 2 baffles que j'utilisais jusqu'à  présent (où on entend distinctement le son venant du baffle gauche et celui venant du baffle droit). 

J'avoue ne pas savoir encore ce que je préfère... mais le rendu du HomePod est très agréable. 


Par contre, un "détail" m'a frappée... le même titre, selon qu'il est diffusé directement par le HomePod via MusicMatch ou envoyé par Airplay depuis le Mac, ne donne PAS DU TOUT le même rendu sonore. 

Depuis MusicMatch le son est beaucoup plus flatteur alors qu'il est très "plat" via AirPlay (désolé pour les puristes du son, je ne sais pas comment décrire cette impression). En airplay, la restitution que j'obtiens sur ma chaîne hifi (via une borne Airport express) est bien meilleure que sur le HomePod. 


J'ai essayé avec différents titres, dans des styles variés et on a toujours ce même constat. 

C'est comme si les titres chargés depuis les serveurs d'Apple bénéficiaient d'un traitement améliorant la restitution sonore (peut-être le fameux égaliseur automatique dont parlait Federini) et pas ceux diffusés localement en AirPlay. 


Du coup, je constate également une vraie diffèrence de "qualité" entre AppleMusic et Spotify via AirPlay. C'est vraiment dommage qu'on ait une telle différence car du coup l'usage via AirPlay risque d'être décevant. 



Concernant Siri, je ne suis pas convaincue et j'ai même peur que ça gâche parfois le plaisir d'écouter sa musique. Rien que le fait de devoir "parler" à son homepod frise le ridicule je trouve...

Cela dit, il fonctionne à peu près correctement si on articule bien les titres en anglais mais il déconne quand même parfois avec notamment l'iPhone qui a tendance à intercepter la demande et lance la lecture demandée à la place du HomePod. 

Bref c'est loin d'être naturel et ergonomique de devoir sélectionner sa musique ainsi. 


Voilà pour mes premiers retours. Si d'autres ont également réussi à se procurer un HomePod, j'aimerais bien échanger sur nos expériences respectives.


----------



## r e m y (13 Février 2018)

Je vois que vous avez réussi votre premier message dans ces forums. 
Bienvenue!

Concernant la différence de sonorité entre les titres venant d'AppleMusic et ceux diffusés localement par Airplay, ça rejoint ce que j'ai lu par ailleurs à savoir que l'égaliseur automatique s'appuie sur des analyses faites en amont par Apple sur les titres. 
Du coup, l'égaliseur entre en fonction sur les titres venant des  serveurs d'Apple et qui embarquent dans leurs metadata le réglage optimal de l'égaliseur. 
Par contre, les titres diffusés localement par AirPlay n'ont pas ces infos attendues par l'égaliseur et sont diffusés tels quels.

Peut-être qu'à partir de maintenant, les titres achetés sur iTunesStore comporteront cette infos de réglages d'égaliseur pour le HomePod. Ce serait une bonne idée...
Par contre pour Spotify, Deezer ou autre service de streaming diffusés via AirPlay, c'est mort. Ils risquent donc de "sonner" moins bien qu'AppleMusic sur cette enceinte.


----------



## Gwen (13 Février 2018)

Merci pour ce retour très intéressant.

Notamment la partie Siri. je ne comprends pas pourquoi on a Siri partout. Tu le montres bien, avec plusieurs appareils, ça sera à celui qui reçoit la notification en premier. Pourquoi pas un Hé-HomPod ?


----------



## NestorK (13 Février 2018)

SyMich, merci pour ton retour.

Pas de Siri en français si j'ai bien compris pour le moment ? Du coup, le HomePod acheté permettra de switcher dans le futur sur ce Siri FR ? J'imagine que oui...


----------



## SyMich (13 Février 2018)

Je pense qu'une mise à jour permettra d'utiliser Siri en français quand le HomePod sera disponible en France.
J'aimerais bien aussi qu'on puisse piloter l'enceinte depuis une app dédiée sur iPhone, car je fatigue déjà à l'interpeller avec Hey Siri...

Ce soir, je reprends les tests.

En déplaçant l'enceinte, je ne sais pas dire à quel moment elle s'adapte à l'environnement comme Apple l'explique. Je ne sens pas vraiment de différence entre le début de diffusion et la suite. Ça reste bien.
J'aime bien cette impression d'un son qui remplit la pièce.

Par contre autant le son me plait bien en écoute de mes titres téléchargés directement par le HomePod depuis les serveurs d'Apple, autant en diffusion Airplay (pourtant avec les mêmes titres) c'est décevant. Le son a moins de relief, c'est comme si tout était un peu étouffé...
En AirPlay, j'essaie de jouer sur l'egaliseur d'iTunes, mais je n'arrive pas à obtenir un son aussi agréable qu'en écoute directe streamé depuis les serveurs d'Apple.


----------



## mokuchley (13 Février 2018)

apple travaille pour apple ! c'est du apple tout craché !


----------



## Nicosun (24 Février 2018)

Du coup Apple music devient presque une obligation pour profiter au maximum des performances du homepod.


----------



## r e m y (24 Février 2018)

Nicosun a dit:


> Du coup Apple music devient presque une obligation pour profiter au maximum des performances du homepod.


Je dirais plutôt que ce HomePod a été conçu comme un accessoire d'AppleMusic, donnant le meilleur de lui-même dans la diffusion d'AppleMusic.
Si on est abonné AppleMusic, il peut être intéressant de s'équiper d'un HomePod,
Si on n'est pas abonné AppleMusic, il vaut mieux s'orienter vers d'autres enceintes.


----------



## Nicosun (28 Février 2018)

J'ai aussi lu que l'on ne pouvez pas streamer un film de son iMac via airplay sur son Apple TV et en même temps profiter du son du Homepod, c'est vrai ?


----------



## r e m y (28 Février 2018)

Nicosun a dit:


> J'ai aussi lu que l'on ne pouvez pas streamer un film de son iMac via airplay sur son Apple TV et en même temps profiter du son du Homepod, c'est vrai ?



Il me semble que oui. 
Quand l'appleTV reçoit un flux via AirPlay, elle ne peut pas simultanément envoyer un autre flux via AirPlay. 
En AirPlay, soit elle reçoit soit elle émet, mais pas les 2 en même temps. (Peut-être qu'Airplay 2 changera ça, je n'en sais rien)


----------



## byte_order (28 Février 2018)

Ah, donc l'égaliseur intelligent automatique n'est ni intelligent ni automatique, il est piloté par les serveurs Apple Music.
Donc c'est pas une enceinte connectée, c'est une enceinte pour Apple Music.

On pouvait s'en douter, mais une fois encore Apple est fidèle au rendez-vous de la mise en captivité.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (28 Février 2018)

byte_order a dit:


> Ah, donc l'égaliseur intelligent automatique n'est ni intelligent ni automatique, il est piloté par les serveurs Apple Music.
> Donc c'est pas une enceinte connectée, c'est une enceinte pour Apple Music.
> 
> On pouvait s'en douter, mais une fois encore Apple est fidèle au rendez-vous de la mise en captivité.



En même temps c’est tout à fait normal et logique non?


----------



## Gwen (28 Février 2018)

Non, ce n'est pas logique, l'enceinte devrait aussi pouvoir adapter sa particularité sonore avec des musiques locales. 

En gros, sans Apple music, cette enceinte ne sert a rien, mais ça, Apple ne le dit pas.


----------



## byte_order (28 Février 2018)

Sans Apple Music, elle ne sert pas à rien puisqu'on peut diffuser du son dessus, mais une partie qualitative s'en trouve alors bridée (le fameux égalisateur automatique qui ne l'est pas du tout en fait puisqu'il a besoin d'une aide extérieure pour fonctionner...).

Et ça, Apple ne le dit pas.


----------



## Gwen (28 Février 2018)

OK, elle ne sert pas à rien, mais sonne comme une casserole si on ne passe pas par Apple Music. Autant acheter une enceinte a 10 € chez la foire-fouille.


----------



## Nicosun (28 Février 2018)

Je ne crois pas non plus que la différence soit si énorme d'ailleurs beaucoup de testeur streame en Airplay en disant que le son est excellent clair et sans distorsion même volume à 100 % etc 
Qu'Apple privilégie ses clients Apple music est aussi normal, ce n’est pas comme si c'était la seule enceinte qui fonctionne avec le matériel Apple.


----------



## Gwen (28 Février 2018)

Je n'ai pas entendu les mêmes critiques. Ce que j'ai lu disait que le son était plus flatteur (entre autres) lorsque le fichier provenait d'Appel Music.

C'est également la conclusion de SyMich lors de la création de ce fil.

Perso, je ne l'ai pas encore entendu vu que l'enceinte n'est pas dispo en France. Mais vu que je ne compte pas prendre un abonnement Apple Music, je me contenterais des enceintes que j'ai actuellement.


----------



## Nicosun (28 Février 2018)

Quand il dit ça "Depuis MusicMatch le son est beaucoup plus flatteur alors qu'il est très "plat" via AirPlay....C'est comme si les titres chargés depuis les serveurs d'Apple bénéficiaient d'un traitement améliorant la restitution sonore (peut-être le fameux égaliseur automatique dont parlait Federini) et pas ceux diffusés localement en AirPlay." c'est pas l'inverse justement ? J'ai mal compris ?


----------



## byte_order (1 Mars 2018)

gwen a dit:


> Je n'ai pas entendu les mêmes critiques. Ce que j'ai lu disait que le son était plus flatteur (entre autres) lorsque le fichier ne provenait pas d'Appel Music.
> 
> C'est également la conclusion de SyMich lors de la création de ce fil.


J'ai compris l'inverse moi de la conclusion de SyMich : que le son était plus flatteur quand il provient d'Apple Music que quand il provient d'une source AirPlay (y compris si c'est Apple Music qui streame en AirPlay le même morceau...).


----------



## Iguana7 (1 Mars 2018)

Je pars à NY en Avril et je me tâte à revenir avec un Home Pod. Ca peut faire barre de son avec l'Apple TV ?


----------



## r e m y (1 Mars 2018)

Iguana7 a dit:


> Je pars à NY en Avril et je me tâte à revenir avec un Home Pod. Ca peut faire barre de son avec l'Apple TV ?



A priori il semble que oui, comme n'importe quelle enceinte AirPlay avec la limitation évoquée en message #9


----------



## Gwen (1 Mars 2018)

byte_order a dit:


> J'ai compris l'inverse moi de la conclusion de SyMich : que le son était plus flatteur quand il provient d'Apple Music que quand il provient d'une source AirPlay (y compris si c'est Apple Music qui streame en AirPlay le même morceau...).


Oups, en effet, un "ne" "pas" s'est glissé dans ma réponse et donc a inversé ce que je voulais dire. Désolé. Je corrige sur mon poste, mais laisse la citation telle quelle.


----------



## Iguana7 (2 Mars 2018)

J'ai encore une petite question.
Si j'achète un Homepod le mois prochain à New-York, je n'aurai pas de souci de compatibilité avec mes appareils ? Je n'y connais pas grand chose dans le domaine n'achetant quasiment jamais rien à l'étranger.
Merci de votre réponse.


----------



## r e m y (2 Mars 2018)

Iguana7 a dit:


> J'ai encore une petite question.
> Si j'achète un Homepod le mois prochain à New-York, je n'aurai pas de souci de compatibilité avec mes appareils ? Je n'y connais pas grand chose dans le domaine n'achetant quasiment jamais rien à l'étranger.
> Merci de votre réponse.



Il faudra juste acheter un adaptateur pour le brancher sur une prise électrique française.


----------



## Iguana7 (2 Mars 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Il faudra juste acheter un adaptateur pour le brancher sur une prise électrique française.


Ah oui oki merci de l'info. C'est donc chiant


----------



## r e m y (2 Mars 2018)

Tu peux aussi couper le câble au ras de la prise US et la remplacer par une prise européenne (2 euro chez Castorama ou Leroy Merlin), mais tu risques de faire sauter la garantie...


----------



## NestorK (2 Mars 2018)

byte_order a dit:


> J'ai compris l'inverse moi de la conclusion de SyMich : que le son était plus flatteur quand il provient d'Apple Music que quand il provient d'une source AirPlay (y compris si c'est Apple Music qui streame en AirPlay le même morceau...).


Yes, c'est bien ce que j'ai compris aussi, ce qui recoupe des sources lu sur le net, du coup je m'interroge : on est obligé de commander son Apple Music depuis l'enceinte à la voix. Et ça... J'avoue pas fan. Du coup, ça disqualifie le contrôle au mac mais quid de l'iPhone : si je lance Apple Music, il passe de facto par AirPlay ou l'enceinte arrive à comprendre que l'iPhone n'est qu'une télécommande ?

J'avoue que c'est le point qui m'embrouille largement. J'espère que la voix n'est du coup pas le seul moyen possible de profiter d'Apple Music à son maximum question son.


----------



## Apple.Geek (7 Mars 2018)

Mon père vient de me ramener un HomrPod de Londres, hâte de me récupérer ^^


----------



## r e m y (7 Mars 2018)

Fais-nous part de tes tests quand tu l'auras installé car SyMich ne semble plus très actif et je crois qu'il s'est séparé de son homepod.


----------



## Apple.Geek (7 Mars 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Fais-nous part de tes tests quand tu l'auras installé car SyMich ne semble plus très actif et je crois qu'il s'est séparé de son homepod.



Yep, j’ai surtout hâte de tester Siri avec la musique à fond. A priori c’est assez impressionnant [emoji6] J’espère aussi que le son sera vraiment bon, mais je me fais pas trop de soucis.


----------



## SyMich (7 Mars 2018)

Apple.Geek a dit:


> Yep, j’ai surtout hâte de tester Siri avec la musique à fond. A priori c’est assez impressionnant [emoji6] J’espère aussi que le son sera vraiment bon, mais je me fais pas trop de soucis.


Je suis toujours cette discussion même si je j'interviens plus car j'ai effectivement revendu mon Homepod...
Intéressée à partager ton ressenti car personnellement j'ai fini par être globalement déçue. 

Pour résumer mes impressions:
Le son est très bon, étonnamment enveloppant, MAIS uniquement lorsqu'on diffuse AppleMusic. 
Le son envoyé via AirPlay est décevant, très "plat" sans relief. 

Et SURTOUT SIRI est insupportable! Certes il entend très bien ce qu'on dit même dans un environnement bruyant (ce qui est parfois penible car le HomePod prend la main sur des requêtes qu'on veut adresser à son iPhone même si il ne sait pas les traiter) mais il ne comprend rien! 
(Enfin j'exagère... mais c'est quand même bien penible de devoir réfléchir à la façon de prononcer tel ou tel titre, tel ou tel artiste, pour qu'il comprenne ce qu'on veut vraiment écouter). Sans compter que je ne me rappelle pas toujours du titre exact de ce que je veux écouter, je préfère de loin chercher "visuellement" dans la bibliothèque. 


Merci par avance de ton retour pour savoir si tu fais les memes constats.


----------



## Apple.Geek (7 Mars 2018)

SyMich a dit:


> Je suis toujours cette discussion même si je j'interviens plus car j'ai effectivement revendu mon Homepod...
> Intéressée à partager ton ressenti car personnellement j'ai fini par être globalement déçue.
> 
> Pour résumer mes impressions:
> ...



Pour ma part j’utilise Apple Music, mais également Qobuz pour écouter du bon son sans compression. J’espère ne pas être déçu là dessus. 

Pour ce qui est de Siri, je ne compte l’utiliser que pour allumer des ampoules ou mettre un morceau en pause [emoji6]

A voir dans quelques jours


----------



## pouppinou (8 Mars 2018)

SyMich a dit:


> Et SURTOUT SIRI est insupportable! Certes il entend très bien ce qu'on dit même dans un environnement bruyant (ce qui est parfois penible car le HomePod prend la main sur des requêtes qu'on veut adresser à son iPhone même si il ne sait pas les traiter) mais il ne comprend rien!
> (Enfin j'exagère... mais c'est quand même bien penible de devoir réfléchir à la façon de prononcer tel ou tel titre, tel ou tel artiste, pour qu'il comprenne ce qu'on veut vraiment écouter). Sans compter que je ne me rappelle pas toujours du titre exact de ce que je veux écouter, je préfère de loin chercher "visuellement" dans la bibliothèque.





Apple.Geek a dit:


> ...Pour ce qui est de Siri, je ne compte l’utiliser que pour allumer des ampoules ou mettre un morceau en pause [emoji6]. A voir dans quelques jours



C'est vrai qu'il peut être envahissant parfois


----------



## r e m y (8 Mars 2018)

Apple.Geek a dit:


> Pour ma part j’utilise Apple Music, mais également Qobuz pour écouter du bon son sans compression. J’espère ne pas être déçu là dessus.
> 
> Pour ce qui est de Siri, je ne compte l’utiliser que pour allumer des ampoules ou mettre un morceau en pause [emoji6]
> 
> A voir dans quelques jours



Comment tu vas contrôler la diffusion AppleMusic sur le HomePod si tu n'utilises pas Siri?


----------



## Apple.Geek (8 Mars 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Comment tu vas contrôler la diffusion AppleMusic sur le HomePod si tu n'utilises pas Siri?



Via l’iPhone


----------



## NestorK (8 Mars 2018)

Apple.Geek a dit:


> Via l’iPhone


A priori, ce serait dommage, car cela voudrait dire passer par AirPlay...


----------



## Apple.Geek (8 Mars 2018)

NestorK a dit:


> A priori, ce serait dommage, car cela voudrait dire passer par AirPlay...



Me suis pas trop renseigné sur le HomePod pour le moment. J’attends de l’avoir et de faire quelques tests, début de semaine prochaine normalement.


----------



## Apple.Geek (17 Mars 2018)

J’ai déballé la bête aujourd’hui, je ne peux pas encore me prononcer, mais je suis agréablement surpris. Et cela même en passant par Qobuz. 
Je savais que le « Hey Siri » était très loin d’être sourd, mais là c’est vraiment impressionnant. Sans être à côté, il entend avec la musique à fond le fameux « hey Siri ». 
En savoir plus sur un morceau avec « Who is the drummer (ou autre) » est assez sympa 
Je vous en dirais plus dans les jours à venir


----------



## r e m y (17 Mars 2018)

Teste également les "interférences" de Hey Siri avec les autres appareils (iPhone notamment) en mettant Siri en anglais partout, pour vérifier si le fait que le HomePod réagisse très vite au Hey Siri pose, ou pas, problème (comme on le lit souvent avec un HomePod qui intercepte toutes les demandes Hey Siri même quand il ne sait pas y répondre)


----------



## Apple.Geek (17 Mars 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Teste également les "interférences" de Hey Siri avec les autres appareils (iPhone notamment) en mettant Siri en anglais partout, pour vérifier si le fait que le HomePod réagisse très vite au Hey Siri pose, ou pas, problème (comme on le lit souvent avec un HomePod qui intercepte toutes les demandes Hey Siri même quand il ne sait pas y répondre)



Quand mon iPhone est proche, Siri se lance d’abord sur l’iPhone puis sur le HomePod, ce qui annule Siri sur l’iPhone. 
J’ai désactivé « Hey Siri » sur l’iPhone pour éviter ces problèmes. 
Pour le moment je suis hyper satisfait du HP, mise à part les basses un peu trop présentes à mon goût.


----------



## r e m y (18 Mars 2018)

Donc il y a bien un "problème" lié à Siri qui rend l'usage de Hey Siri sur l'iPhone quasi impossible si un HomePod est à proximité, le HomePod prenant prioritairement la main, même pour des requêtes qu'il ne sait pas traiter (ce qui empêche l'iPhone d'exécuter la demande qui lui était adressée). 
Pour ceux qui avaient pris l'habitude d'utiliser Hey Siri avec leur iPhone c'est quand même dommage!


----------



## r e m y (18 Mars 2018)

Pour ce qui est des basses trop présentes à ton goût, c'est en écoute d'AppleMusic? Ou en écoute locale d'une diffusion AirPlay? Ou les 2?

En AirPlay, tu dois pouvoir jouer sur l'égaliseur de la source (iTunes par exemple) pour réduire les basses, non?
Par contre en écoute d'AppleMusic, j'imagine qu'il n'y a pas moyen d'agir sur l'équilibre des basses, tu confirmes ?


----------



## r e m y (18 Mars 2018)

Enfin... est-ce que comme SyMich tu notes une différence de rendu sonore selon qu'un même titre est écouté depuis AppleMusic ou qu'il est diffusé localement par AirPlay?


----------



## charles92 (18 Mars 2018)

SyMich a dit:


> Pour résumer mes impressions:
> Le son est très bon, étonnamment enveloppant, MAIS uniquement lorsqu'on diffuse AppleMusic.
> Le son envoyé via AirPlay est décevant, très "plat" sans relief.



Les autres en possession du Homepod peuvent ils confirmer cela ? Parce qu'un de ses principaux arguments, c'est la qualité du son. Or si la qualité n'est pas au rendez vous si j'écoute ma musique (en AirPlay), je range ma CB.


----------



## Apple.Geek (18 Mars 2018)

Je vous envoi cette aprem un avis complet avec un enregistrement du même morceau en Apple Music sur le HomePod, Apple Music sur l’iPhone en AirPlay et Qobuz [emoji6]


----------



## Apple.Geek (18 Mars 2018)

Pour ce qui est de la qualité, on étend effectivement la différence entre Apple Music sur le HP et AirPlay (Cf vidéo). Après, je ne suis chez mon papa, a la campagne (ADSL à 2 Mb/s...), faudra que je teste sur la fibre comme AirPlay passe en Wifi. 
Via Qobuz, on entend déjà une nette différence de qualité, dommage juste sinon ne puisse pas se passer de l’iPhone. 

Je vais investir en Philips Hue, pour donner un peu plus d’utilité au HomePod. Pour le moment il ne fait malheureusement pas grand chose, il ne donne même les News (comme l’app n’est pas officiellement dispo en France). 
En gros il va être utile pour envoyer des messages, allumer mes lampes et mettre un réveil. En somme vu le « peu » de fonctionnalités comparées à d’autres enceintes connectées, on attends vraiment qu’il se rattrape sur l’audio. 

Niveau qualité sonore, j’en suis assez satisfait, malgré les basses un peu trop présentes (sur du Queen ou du Dire Straits, c’est assez dommage).  

Pour 350€, ça reste un très bon produit avec une psodo-stéréo qui rend relativement bien et un Siri vraiment au top (niveau captation). Je n’ai pas l’utilité de Siri sur l’iPhone et je ne vois pas trop en quoi c’est dérangeant que le HP prenne le dessus, mise à part une légère perte de réactivité de Siri sur ce dernier. J’espère juste qu’Apple bosse sur l’amélioration de Siri, qui est quand même l’élément central du HomePod...

HomePod natif VS AirPlay


----------



## r e m y (19 Mars 2018)

Merci du test. 
Par contre, des mots manquants dans certaines phrases, je n'ai pas bien compris si tu as une différence de qualité audio selon que t7 écoutes un morceau via AppleMusic ou localement via AirPlay. (Et la vidéo c'est une bonne idée, mais dans le métro sur l'iPad, ça ne permet pas de se rendre compte...☹️)

Concernant Siri, pour ceux qui utilisent Hey Siri pour demander par exemple leur prochain rendez-vous ou le temps de trajet pour leur au boulot, ou de démarrer un décompte de 3 minutes, ou programmer le réveil (ou toute autre demande que sait traiter l'iPhone mais pas le HomePod), que le HomePod prenne la main pour répondre qu'il ne sait pas répondre à ce genre de demande est un vrai handicap, je trouve.


----------



## Apple.Geek (19 Mars 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Merci du test.
> Par contre, des mots manquants dans certaines phrases, je n'ai pas bien compris si tu as une différence de qualité audio selon que t7 écoutes un morceau via AppleMusic ou localement via AirPlay. (Et la vidéo c'est une bonne idée, mais dans le métro sur l'iPad, ça ne permet pas de se rendre compte...☹️)
> 
> Concernant Siri, pour ceux qui utilisent Hey Siri pour demander par exemple leur prochain rendez-vous ou le temps de trajet pour leur au boulot, ou de démarrer un décompte de 3 minutes, ou programmer le réveil (ou toute autre demande que sait traiter l'iPhone mais pas le HomePod), que le HomePod prenne la main pour répondre qu'il ne sait pas répondre à ce genre de demande est un vrai handicap, je trouve.



Entre Apple Music que j’envoie de mon iPhone en AirPlay et Apple Music qui est de base sur le HomePod j’entends en effet une différence. Mais si je ne me trompe pas AirPlay 1 c’est du 16 bits 48 KHz, alors cette différence de qualité vient peut être de ma connexion (2 Mb/s). Donc je vais retenter ça cette semaine avec la fibre. 
En revanche, avec Qobuz le son est bien plus flatteur [emoji6]


----------



## NestorK (20 Mars 2018)

Apple.Geek a dit:


> Entre Apple Music que j’envoie de mon iPhone en AirPlay et Apple Music qui est de base sur le HomePod j’entends en effet une différence. Mais si je ne me trompe pas AirPlay 1 c’est du 16 bits 48 KHz, alors cette différence de qualité vient peut être de ma connexion (2 Mb/s). Donc je vais retenter ça cette semaine avec la fibre.
> En revanche, avec Qobuz le son est bien plus flatteur [emoji6]


Il y a aussi (et surtout ?) une question d'égaliseur. Apple Music directement et tu profites d'un égaliseur aux petits ognons. En passant par AirPlay, tu annules l'égaliseur et tu pars sur un profil flat par défaut.


----------



## r e m y (20 Mars 2018)

NestorK a dit:


> Il y a aussi (et surtout ?) une question d'égaliseur. Apple Music directement et tu profites d'un égaliseur aux petits ognons. En passant par AirPlay, tu annules l'égaliseur et tu pars sur un profil flat par défaut.



C'est bien ça dont j'aimerais avoir confirmation...
C'est tout de même bizarre que l'égaliseur "aux petits oignons" n'entre en action qu'avec la musique en streaming depuis AppleMusic!

On nous dit que la puce A8 ajuste en permanence la diffusion sur les 7 tweeters pour s'adapter à la configuration de la pièce, mais ajuster les différentes plages de fréquence du titre en cours de lecture en fonction des caractéristiques du HomePod c'est hors de portée?


----------



## NestorK (20 Mars 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est bien ça dont j'aimerais avoir confirmation...
> C'est tout de même bizarre que l'égaliseur "aux petits oignons" n'entre en action qu'avec la musique en streaming depuis AppleMusic!
> 
> On nous dit que la puce A8 ajuste en permanence la diffusion sur les 7 tweeters pour s'adapter à la configuration de la pièce, mais ajuster les différentes plages de fréquence du titre en cours de lecture en fonction des caractéristiques du HomePod c'est hors de portée?


Pas mieux. J'aimerais vraiment que ce soit accessible hors Siri / HomePod.


----------



## Apple.Geek (20 Mars 2018)

En tout cas le design est top ! Voilà ce que ça donne une fois installé chez moi


----------



## NestorK (21 Mars 2018)

C'est pas un peu dommage niveau son de la coincer dans une étagère comme celle-la ? Je sais que l'enceinte s'adapte et "spatialise" le son en conséquence, mais elle me semble bien enfermée malgré tout...


----------



## r e m y (21 Mars 2018)

De mon côté je suis en train d'essayer de racheter une enceinte Whyd... mais le vendeur est un peu gourmand pour l'instant. 

Si je réussis le deal, je vous ferai un retour concernant cette enceinte extrêmement proche de esthétiquement et techniquement de celle d'Apple (1 woofer et 6 tweeters, beamforming, microphones à réduction de bruit ambiant...), mais beaucoup plus ouverte sur l'extérieur (peut se connecter à tous les services de streaming, et localement compatible AirPlay et Bluetooth  + entrée audio possible). 

Je ne pourrai pas tester le multiroom et l'appairage stéréo car pour ça il faudrait que j'en achète au moins 2... et je n'en a  trouvé qu'une seule.


----------



## Apple.Geek (31 Mars 2018)

On vient de me proposer 480€ pour mon HomePod, je pense que je vais le vendre et le racheter quand il sort en France [emoji632]


----------



## Nicosun (31 Mars 2018)

Apple.Geek a dit:


> On vient de me proposer 480€ pour mon HomePod, je pense que je vais le vendre et le racheter quand il sort en France [emoji632]



Les gens sont pressés de consommer, c'est assez fous...


----------



## Apple.Geek (1 Avril 2018)

Nicosun a dit:


> Les gens sont pressés de consommer, c'est assez fous...



Oui surtout quand on sait que dans moins de deux semaines il est en France


----------



## charles92 (2 Avril 2018)

Je reste préoccupé par le retour qui indiquait que le son n’est pas si bon en AirPlay.
Je suis ennuyé de devoir souscrire a un abonnement mensuel pour écouter de la musique que j’ai déjà. 
Et le prix ne se justifie que si la qualité du son est "irréprochable".


----------



## Apple.Geek (2 Avril 2018)

charles92 a dit:


> Je reste préoccupé par le retour qui indiquait que le son n’est pas si bon en AirPlay.
> Je suis ennuyé de devoir souscrire a un abonnement mensuel pour écouter de la musique que j’ai déjà.
> Et le prix ne se justifie que si la qualité du son est "irréprochable".



La différence n’est franchement pas colossale. C’est plus plaisant en natif, mais le son reste bon (voire très bon selon le service utilisé). 

Sans indiscrétion vous écoutez quel genre de musique, il y a pas mal de basses sur le HP, ce n’est pas top sur tout [emoji6]


----------



## NestorK (2 Avril 2018)

charles92 a dit:


> Je reste préoccupé par le retour qui indiquait que le son n’est pas si bon en AirPlay.
> Je suis ennuyé de devoir souscrire a un abonnement mensuel pour écouter de la musique que j’ai déjà.
> Et le prix ne se justifie que si la qualité du son est "irréprochable".


En AirPlay, le son n'est pas moins bon ou meilleur, il est juste plus plat. 

Enfin, pas besoin de souscrire à un abonnement Apple Music. Il te suffit d'utiliser iTunes Match avec ta biblio (25 euros l'an) et le HomePod ira chercher les morceaux en ligne, tu profiteras de l'égaliseur de la même manière.

Ce qui m'emmerde perso, c'est que du coup, le contrôle vocal de l'enceinte est quasi obligatoire, impossible de se servir du Mac ou de l'iPhone comme simple télécommande > si on passe par ses machines, AirPlay prend automatiquement le relais...

Enfin, à 399 euros prix français (logiquement...), tu peux pas non plus t'attendre à un son haut de gamme : on reste sur du "petit" prix pour de l'audio... Et on parle bien sûr d'une "petite" enceinte connectée, mono qui plus est... Même si Apple a soigné son bébé sur la partie sonore.

Au passage, l'HomePod a été mis à jour, et d'après les premiers retours sur Reddit, le son de l'enceinte a "changé" : Apple aurait rehaussé les mediums et diminué les basses, ce qui n'est pas pour me déplaire !


----------



## charles92 (3 Avril 2018)

Merci Nestork. Il me manquait cette info. J’ai Match. Donc c’est ok.
Tu as raison pour la télécommande vocale. Depuis l’iphone ou l’ipad ou le mbc même, ça aurait plus confortable bien souvent.  Il me semble que je lance souvent ce que je vois. Je regarderai donc iTunes sur mon MPB avant de lancer à la voix. Ce qui est une étape supplémentaire ; en plus d’être malaisante. 

Et le prix, si tu en achètes 2 pour la stéréo c’est quand même un budget. Sauf à cause sidérer en effet qu’un audiophile se dirigera vers une autre solution.


----------



## waumic2 (10 Avril 2018)

De mon coter je n'ai pas eu de chance , j'ai récupéré mon HomePod Blanc ce week-ends d'un séjours a Londres une fois rentrer hier a la maison je le démarre et wouah le son J'adore ! je joue avec mon nouveau joujou quelle que heure et ce matin éteint ?! impossible de le rallumer ... j'appelle l'assistance Apple et je n'ai que deux solution attendre sa disponibilité en Belgique ou retourner a Londres le faire remplacer ... déception totale


----------



## Apple.Geek (11 Avril 2018)

waumic2 a dit:


> De mon coter je n'ai pas eu de chance , j'ai récupéré mon HomePod Blanc ce week-ends d'un séjours a Londres une fois rentrer hier a la maison je le démarre et wouah le son J'adore ! je joue avec mon nouveau joujou quelle que heure et ce matin éteint ?! impossible de le rallumer ... j'appelle l'assistance Apple et je n'ai que deux solution attendre sa disponibilité en Belgique ou retourner a Londres le faire remplacer ... déception totale



Ail clairement une grosse déception. Il ne s’allume plus du tout et n’est plus reconnue sur maison ? Bizarre, j’espère que ça va s’arranger rapidement après la sortie du HP en Belgique.


----------



## Gwen (11 Avril 2018)

C'est là que l'on voit la galère que peut être un achat à l'étranger.   

Désolé pour toi.


----------



## waumic2 (11 Avril 2018)

Malheureusement il ne s’allume plus du tout j’ai encore essayer ce matin ! D’après l’assistance Apple (  vraiment sympa ) je pourrais le faire remplacer sans problème ,  espérons maintenant une sortie imminente pour moi et pour tous ceux qui le veulent également .


----------



## r e m y (11 Avril 2018)

waumic2 a dit:


> Malheureusement il ne s’allume plus du tout j’ai encore essayer ce matin ! D’après l’assistance Apple (  vraiment sympa ) je pourrais le faire remplacer sans problème ,  espérons maintenant une sortie imminente pour moi et pour tous ceux qui le veulent également .



Est-il prévu qu'il sorte en Belgique?


----------



## waumic2 (11 Avril 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Est-il prévu qu'il sorte en Belgique?


Oui oui ,  mais à mon avis en France en premier donc  j’irai à l’Apple Store a Lille


----------



## Benji-jmd (15 Mai 2018)

bonjour mon homepod fonction mal depuis ce matin j'ai appeler AppleCare qui mon conseiller daller dans un  store pour faire vérifer le homepod car la garanti est international ! je vais essayer daller demain a  store proche de chez moi pour voir !


----------



## Apple.Geek (15 Mai 2018)

Benji-jmd a dit:


> bonjour mon homepod fonction mal depuis ce matin j'ai appeler AppleCare qui mon conseiller daller dans un  store pour faire vérifer le homepod car la garanti est international ! je vais essayer daller demain a  store proche de chez moi pour voir !



Que ce passe t’il ? C’est possible de faire quelque chose en France avant son lancement officiel ?


----------



## r e m y (15 Mai 2018)

Benji-jmd a dit:


> bonjour mon homepod fonction mal depuis ce matin j'ai appeler AppleCare qui mon conseiller daller dans un  store pour faire vérifer le homepod car la garanti est international ! je vais essayer daller demain a  store proche de chez moi pour voir !



Le HomePod n'est jamais réparé en AppleStore (non démontable). Tout dysfonctionnement avéré se traduira par un échange. 
Comme le HomePod n'est pas encore disponible en France, soit l'AppleStore te dira qu'ils ne peuvent rien faire (le plus probable selon moi), soit il faudra qu'ils en fassent venir un spécialement (ce qui prendra du temps et je ne pense pas qu'ils puissent se le permettre car ça les obligerait à te fournir un HomePod doté d'une prise électrique américaine ou anglaise, ce qu'un commerçant n'a pas le droit de faire en France)


----------



## Benji-jmd (10 Juin 2018)

au final le HomePod a retrouver un état de fonctionnement normal  depuis la dernier mis a jour ce devait être un bug du 11.3 , effectivement en  store on rien fait car il était pas encore dispo en France


----------



## Apple.Geek (10 Juin 2018)

Benji-jmd a dit:


> au final le HomePod a retrouver un état de fonctionnement normal  depuis la dernier mis a jour ce devait être un bug du 11.3 , effectivement en  store on rien fait car il était pas encore dispo en France



Enfaite, c’était quoi le problème ?


----------



## Benji-jmd (10 Juin 2018)

Apple.Geek a dit:


> Enfaite, c’était quoi le problème ?



Quand je mettait une musique il la stoppait au bout de 1 minute après impossible de relancer la lecture obliger de redémarrer le HomePod mais depuis 11.4 le problème a disparue !!


----------



## Apple.Geek (11 Juin 2018)

Benji-jmd a dit:


> Quand je mettait une musique il la stoppait au bout de 1 minute après impossible de relancer la lecture obliger de redémarrer le HomePod mais depuis 11.4 le problème a disparue !!



Bizarre. Ça ne pouvait pas venir de la connexion internet (il y a peu être eu une baisse de débit) ? En tout cas si tout fonctionne normalement maintenant, c’est parfait [emoji106]


----------



## Nicosun (18 Juin 2018)

Voilà ma première journée avec le HomePod et je dois dire que je suis assez bluffé du rendu sonore pour un appareil de cette taille, même à fond tout est clair et limpide. Le son est assez englobant, on dirait qu’il est palpable. 
Pour la musique classique c’est juste fantastique et cela me donne presque envie d’investir dans un second. 
J’espère qu’Apple ouvrira un peu son appareil aux consoles de jeux par exemple car je crois que 2 HomePod pourraient remplacer facilement une bonne barre de son. Je vais louer quelques films sur mon Apple TV et je ferais un retour.


----------



## Gwen (18 Juin 2018)

C’est clair que le son doit être meilleur que sur un tube Amazon Echo. J’ai testé aujourd’hui et si ce n’est pas catastrophique c’est loin d’etre un son cristallin


----------



## r e m y (18 Juin 2018)

Nicosun a dit:


> Voilà ma première journée avec le HomePod et je dois dire que je suis assez bluffé du rendu sonore pour un appareil de cette taille, même à fond tout est clair et limpide. Le son est assez englobant, on dirait qu’il est palpable.
> Pour la musique classique c’est juste fantastique et cela me donne presque envie d’investir dans un second.
> J’espère qu’Apple ouvrira un peu son appareil aux consoles de jeux par exemple car je crois que 2 HomePod pourraient remplacer facilement une bonne barre de son. Je vais louer quelques films sur mon Apple TV et je ferais un retour.



Comment voudrais-tu relier un homepod à une console de jeu???
Même si la console était compatible AirPlay, le délai de diffusion du son (même si il a été réduit avec AirPlay2) ne permettrait pas de jouer dans de bonnes conditions (le son des actions se déclenchant systématiquement avec un léger retard par rapport à l'image)


----------



## Nicosun (18 Juin 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Comment voudrais-tu relier un homepod à une console de jeu???
> Même si la console était compatible AirPlay, le délai de diffusion du son (même si il a été réduit avec AirPlay2) ne permettrait pas de jouer dans de bonnes conditions (le son des actions se déclenchant systématiquement avec un léger retard par rapport à l'image)



Je pensais que c’était possible de streamer les bruitages contextuels et de mettre un peu en avance en cache la musique récurrente de fond. Je ne pensais pas qu’il y est un décalage sans aucune solution pour le résorber, dommage alors.


----------



## Apple.Geek (19 Juin 2018)

Nicosun a dit:


> Voilà ma première journée avec le HomePod et je dois dire que je suis assez bluffé du rendu sonore pour un appareil de cette taille, même à fond tout est clair et limpide. Le son est assez englobant, on dirait qu’il est palpable.
> Pour la musique classique c’est juste fantastique et cela me donne presque envie d’investir dans un second.
> J’espère qu’Apple ouvrira un peu son appareil aux consoles de jeux par exemple car je crois que 2 HomePod pourraient remplacer facilement une bonne barre de son. Je vais louer quelques films sur mon Apple TV et je ferais un retour.



Nickel [emoji108] Par contre tu ne trouves pas que les basses ne sont pas trop présentes pour de la musique classique ?


----------



## Nicosun (19 Juin 2018)

Apple.Geek a dit:


> Nickel [emoji108] Par contre tu ne trouves pas que les basses ne sont pas trop présentes pour de la musique classique ?



Un ami qui l’avait fait importé, m’as dis qu’il a vu un rééquilibrage du son avec la dernière mise à jour, mais je ne peux le certifier. De mon point Il n’y a pas trop de basse pour la musique classique, d’ailleurs j’ai remarqué que suivant le type de musique il y un changement dans le traitement général du son et j’ai l’impression que l’on perds de la puissance sur la musique classique par rapport à de la musique contemporaine. Je ferais une mesure ce week-end pour confirmer ou pas cette impression.


----------



## Nicosun (19 Juin 2018)

Je me demandais si en Bluetooth il y aurait aussi une latence pour les jeux vidéos, vu qu’il existe des casques cela serait possible non ?


----------



## r e m y (19 Juin 2018)

Nicosun a dit:


> Je me demandais si en Bluetooth il y aurait aussi une latence pour les jeux vidéos, vu qu’il existe des casques cela serait possible non ?



Le HomePod ne fonctionne pas en Bluetooth


----------



## Nicosun (19 Juin 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Le HomePod ne fonctionne pas en Bluetooth



Oui je sais bien, mais il est bien présent. Le HomePod va évoluer sûrement. Je me souviens l’iPod avait commencé sur la même voie


----------



## GC06 (19 Juin 2018)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acquerir un homepod en France a sa sortie. Il est relie a ma Freebox en wifi et je joue de la musique en Airplay (soit depuis Spotify, soit depuis la musique stockee sur mon iphone). A plusieurs reprises apres quelques minutes d'utilisation, le homepod cesse d'emettre et se deconnecte d'internet. Le probleme semble venir de la freebox qui n'est plus reconnue dans les wifi disponibles ni par mon iphone ni par mon ipad, m'obligeant a faire un reboot de la box pour qu'elle emette a nouveau ...

Pensez-vous que airplay peut avoir un impact sur le wifi de la freebox ? Les deux appareils ne sont pas sur la meme prise de courant. 

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## iBaby (19 Juin 2018)

C’est possible que j’aie raté un truc pour la configuration d’un HomePod ? Je ne perçois absolument rien de multi-directionnel, sauf lorsque je bouge, mais pas d’immersion du tout installé pour écouter de la musique. Le son en soi n’est pas mal, mais c’est concentré sur un point, le HomePod, point. J’ai acheté un HomePoint ? Je l’ai placé dans trois endroits différents, je ne perçois rien qu’une espèce de clarté neutre, sèche, comme du carton, mais il ne remplit pas du tout mon salon, qui n’est pas bien grand pourtant.


----------



## Nicosun (20 Juin 2018)

De mon coté je l'ai placé contre un mur et pas très haut (70 Cm du sol), ensuite j'ai remarqué une nette différence entre les musiques venant directement d'Apple Music et du streaming Ariplay.
A vue de nez je dirais que 30 m2 est la limite pour un seul Homepod surtout si les plafonds sont haut.


----------



## Apple.Geek (20 Juin 2018)

Nicosun a dit:


> Un ami qui l’avait fait importé, m’as dis qu’il a vu un rééquilibrage du son avec la dernière mise à jour, mais je ne peux le certifier. De mon point Il n’y a pas trop de basse pour la musique classique, d’ailleurs j’ai remarqué que suivant le type de musique il y un changement dans le traitement général du son et j’ai l’impression que l’on perds de la puissance sur la musique classique par rapport à de la musique contemporaine. Je ferais une mesure ce week-end pour confirmer ou pas cette impression.



Alors c’est à verifier, mais il semblerait que le HomePod ne mettent pas réellement le volume Max en fonction de la musique. De façon à ce que je son ne sature jamais ou alors très peu. 

Je vais retenter sur quelques morceaux qui passaient pas trop (à cause des basses), du style don’t stop me now de Queen


----------



## aevilys (20 Juin 2018)

iBaby a dit:


> C’est possible que j’aie raté un truc pour la configuration d’un HomePod ? Je ne perçois absolument rien de multi-directionnel, sauf lorsque je bouge, mais pas d’immersion du tout installé pour écouter de la musique. Le son en soi n’est pas mal, mais c’est concentré sur un point, le HomePod, point. J’ai acheté un HomePoint ? Je l’ai placé dans trois endroits différents, je ne perçois rien qu’une espèce de clarté neutre, sèche, comme du carton, mais il ne remplit pas du tout mon salon, qui n’est pas bien grand pourtant.



Idem, le HomePod est placé à 40 cm du sol et proche d'un mur. Je ne ressens pas l'effet "whaoouuhh" annoncé. Alors oui, le son est bon, mais ce n'est pas assez.

De mon coté, je n'ai pas encore déplacé l'enceinte, je referai des tests.

Edit : J'utilise Spotify ... à tester avec AM.


----------



## Nicosun (20 Juin 2018)

J'ai l'impression qu'il y a des attentes sur-dimensionnés par rapport à l'Homepod, c'est un appareil de 20 centimètres et le son qu'il produit pour cette dimension est excellent et puissant.
Personnellement j'avais des attentes plus basses et même de l'appréhension car c'etait pour remplacer mon zeppelin et je suis plus que satisfait.


----------



## iBaby (20 Juin 2018)

aevilys a dit:


> Idem, le HomePod est placé à 40 cm du sol et proche d'un mur. Je ne ressens pas l'effet "whaoouuhh" annoncé. Alors oui, le son est bon, mais ce n'est pas assez.
> 
> De mon coté, je n'ai pas encore déplacé l'enceinte, je referai des tests.
> 
> Edit : J'utilise Spotify ... à tester avec AM.



Ok. Alors hier soir j’ai agréablement écouté du Beethoven avec mon Homepod, puis aujourd’hui d’autres trucs comme Van Morrison, la radio (très fort le HomePod pour la radio), mais comme je n’écoute pas trop fort pour ne pas gêner les voisins car mon immeuble n’est pas insonorisé, je n’ai pas eu non plus l’effet wahou, mais j’ai bien senti qu’en mettant le volume je l’aurais eu. Sauf que là je viens d’installer mon deuxième HomePod, et là la stéréo est tout bonnement excellente, même à bas volume, le son rempli idéalement la pièce et les détails sonores s’y baladent. 

Le HomePod avec Siri est une solution élégante, il suffit de lui demander, sauf qu’il ne reconnaît pas certaines requêtes comme le groupe Portugal. The man, ou si je lui demande un album de cantates ou de sonates qui sont référencées « cantatas » ou « sonatas ». Ainsi, un iPad ou un iPhone pour le piloter peuvent se révéler utile. Le HomePod est calme, je veux dire doux et calmant, comparé à une chaîne comme j’ai : ampli, diverses sources, enceintes Focal. Parce que son rendement est plus élevé et qu’il est tout-en-un. Le son est clair et léger, aérien. Donc je recommande deux HomePod pour les fans de musique. Je vais changer mes habitudes, sans revendre ma chaîne hifi, mais là je suis séduit. Un seul HomePod ça va dans une chambre d’ado, ou pour des musiques d’appoint, la radio pour des personnes moins exigeantes. Siri est très bien pour ces usages. Et là chapeau Apple, zenitude atteinte, une fois encore. [emoji106]


----------



## iBaby (20 Juin 2018)

iBaby a dit:


> Ok. Alors hier soir j’ai agréablement écouté du Beethoven avec mon Homepod, puis aujourd’hui d’autres trucs comme Van Morrison, la radio (très fort le HomePod pour la radio), mais comme je n’écoute pas trop fort pour ne pas gêner les voisins car mon immeuble n’est pas insonorisé, je n’ai pas eu non plus l’effet wahou, mais j’ai bien senti qu’en mettant le volume je l’aurais eu. Sauf que là je viens d’installer mon deuxième HomePod, et là la stéréo est tout bonnement excellente, même à bas volume, le son rempli idéalement la pièce et les détails sonores s’y baladent.
> 
> Le HomePod avec Siri est une solution élégante, il suffit de lui demander, sauf qu’il ne reconnaît pas certaines requêtes comme le groupe Portugal. The man, ou si je lui demande un album de cantates ou de sonates qui sont référencées « cantatas » ou « sonatas ». Ainsi, un iPad ou un iPhone pour le piloter peuvent se révéler utile. Le HomePod est calme, je veux dire doux et calmant, comparé à une chaîne comme j’ai : ampli, diverses sources, enceintes Focal. Parce que son rendement est meilleur et qu’il est tout-en-un. Le son est clair et léger, aérien. Donc je recommande deux HomePod pour les fans de musique. Je vais changer mes habitudes, sans revendre ma chaîne hifi, mais là je suis séduit. Un seul HomePod ça va dans une chambre d’ado, ou pour des musiques d’appoint, la radio pour des personnes moins exigeantes. Siri est très bien pour ces usages. Et là chapeau Apple, zenitude atteinte, une fois encore. [emoji106]


----------



## Nicosun (21 Juin 2018)

Dans ma pièce, si je rajoute un second homepod il sera juste coté du premier (40 cm sous la télé), est ce que je vais vraiment voir la différence ou il faut quand même les éloigner beaucoup plus ?


----------



## iBaby (21 Juin 2018)

Nicosun a dit:


> Dans ma pièce, si je rajoute un second homepod il sera juste coté du premier (40 cm sous la télé), est ce que je vais vraiment voir la différence ou il faut quand même les éloigner beaucoup plus ?



Je les ai éloignés l’un de l’autre: l’un près d’une fenêtre, l’autre près d’un mur, ils sont alignés sur une droite imaginaire parallèle aux deux autres murs, qui traverserait à peu près la pièce par son centre.
Je pense que tout près l’un de l’autre c’est moins intéressant : la stéréo, suivant les morceaux peut être riche, et l’effet multidimensionnel, la 3D comme on dit aussi, est réelle, on peut entendre une scène avec certains instruments qui se détachent clairement de leurs sources.

Ma disposition :


----------



## r e m y (21 Juin 2018)

Test d'une paire de HomePod
HomePod commandés lundi, reçu mardi. 

Alors tout d'abord je dois dire que la configuration est un exemple de simplicité (même si, on le verra plus tard, ce n'est pas tout à fait sans effets indésirables apparaissant à l'usage). Bravo!
Ça m'a rappelé les 1ers iMac translucides pour lesquels la pub expliquait que 5 minutes après l'avoir sorti de la boîte on peut surfer sur Internet...

Maintenant le son...car c'est vraiment la partie que je voulais tester par moi-même et en conditions réelles (dans mon appartement). 

1er tests effectués avec un seul HomePod. 
Là je dois avouer être un peu déçu. Je m'attendais à bien mieux après avoir lu un peu partout depuis 3 mois, des critiques dithyrambiques. 
L'effet spatialisation, le son 360°, l'analyse en temps reel de la pièce pour compenser,  voire utiliser, les effets d'écho sur les murs, tout ça... je dois dire que ça ne m'a pas laissé sur le cul. 
On entend nettement qu'il y a un traitement qui s'applique à la diffusion quand on déplace un homepod (une trentaine de secondes après l'avoir posé, on entend assez nettement un changement du son), mais de là à dire que ça permet un rendu parfait, ... bof. 
Mais je tiens à dire que ce n'est que MON avis, dans MON appartement (peut-être que le contexte "loft" avec près de 5 mètres sous plafond par endroits, 70 m2 d'un seul tenant... n'est pas adapté à cette petite enceinte) et avec MES oreilles (plus toutes jeunes). 
Je conseille vivement à chacun de faire comme moi, d'en commander un (ou deux) pour tester chez lui quitte à le(s) renvoyer dans les 14 jours suivant si pas convaincu. 

Globalement, le rendu sonore est correct, sans plus. 
Je trouve notamment des basses bien présentes (trop sur certains morceaux) et des aigus qui se détachent aux dessus des basses. 
C'est assez agréable sur certains morceaux (un disque de Selah Sue notamment que j'ai redécouvert comme s'il avait été remixé en mettant en valeur la voix de la chanteuse par dessus les instruments), mais à la longue j'ai plutôt ressenti un déséquilibre avec un gros manque de médium.  

Puisque j'en suis au rendu sonore, il y avait un deuxième point que je voulais tester c'est la différence entre les titres AppleMusic et les mêmes titres diffusés localement via AirPlay. (J'ai souscrit spécifiquement un abonnement AppleMusic rien que pour ça, ayant déjà épuisé il ya longtemps, le test gratuit de 3 mois... je résilierai dès que possible). 
Et bien je dois avouer ne pas avoir noté de différence sensible, contrairement à ce que j'ai souvent lu. Peut-être un petit quelque chose, un son légèrement plus neutre via AirPlay, mais ce n'est pas flagrant et pas nécessairement moins agréable. 

Maintenant les tests en stéréo. 
Là encore, je suis un peu déçu par rapport à ce que j'ai pu lire. 
L'ensemble stéréo est bon, mais ça reste de la stéréo. Pas d'effet englobant, de musique flottant dans l'espace sans qu'on puisse dire d'où elle sort, ou que sais-je encore. 
On sait parfaitement identifier chacun des HomePod et selon l'endroit où l'on se place, on entendra majoritairement l'un ou l'autre (comme avec un système stéréo classique). 
Pour comparer avec mon installation habituelle (chaîne hifi avec ampli Marantz recevant la musique via une borne Airport express, et 2 enceintes colonnes Cabasse), j'ai posé un homepod sur chacune des 2 colonnes de HP. 
L'effet stéréo est tout à fait similaire. 
Je retrouve les mêmes "défauts" qu'avec un homepod seul. Des basses parfois trop présentes, des aigus qui se détachent bien, des médium assez absents (à mon goût). 

Globalement pour le son:
Une bonne enceinte (un bon système stéréo si on en prend 2), mais qui ne révolutionne tout de même pas la façon d'écouter sa musique comme on peut le lire ici ou là.


----------



## r e m y (21 Juin 2018)

Maintenant, les points les plus négatifs de mes 1er essais
Tout d'abord, le constat que je fais dès le 1er jour, en famille, c'est que ce système n'est pas conçu pour une écoute familiale...
On est trop lié au compte iCloud de l'iPhone ayant servi à la configuration. 
Si ma femme ou mes enfants veulent utiliser le HomePod pour écouter leur musique, ... pas possible (ou je n'ai pas encore trouvé le moyen de le faire simplement). 
Peut-être faudrait-il qu'on ait un compte iCloud familial, mais ce type de compte, s'il est adapté avec de jeunes enfants, ne me semble pas l'idéal avec des enfants de 20 ans et plus (et ma femme n'a pas forcément envie que je doive valider ses achats sur iTunes ou l'appstore, si ça est moi qui me désigne "chef de famille"...)

Autre point négatif (qui sera en principe corrigé lors d'une mise à jour de macOS selon la réponse que j'ai obtenu d'AppleSupport), pour l'instant impossible de diffuser via AirPlay la musique depuis un Mac vers une paire de HomePod paramétrés en stéréo. 
On peut contrôler à distance depuis iTunes l'écoute d'AppleMusic sur cette paire de HomePod (la musique étant téléchargée directement par les homepod depuis internet), comme on peut également le faire depuis un iPhone, mais impossible d'émettre localement depuis le Mac vers la paire de HomePod (ça fonctionne si on sépare les 2 HomePod pour les utiliser comme 2 enceintes AirPlay indépendantes). 
Ça signifie que si vous n'êtes pas abonné AppleMusic mais Spotify par exemple (mon cas), il ne faut pas compter (pour l'instant) diffuser le son de Spotify depuis un Mac vers une paire de HomePod stéréo. Il faudra pour ça, le faire depuis votre iPhone ou votre iPad (mais uniquement celui lié au compte iCloud ayant servi au parametrage initial). 


Dernier point... Siri
Je dois l'avouer tout de suite, devoir piloter ses homepod avec Siri ne me plait pas. C'est pénible, quand on est plusieurs dans la pièce, de devoir interrompre la conversation pour interpeler Siri. Je préfère pouvoir le faire discrètement avec une télécommande. 
Et bien c'est tout à fait possible de se passer de Siri et de piloter à distance depuis son iPhone (là encore... avec l'iPhone connecté au bon compte iCloud). 


En conclusion... après un peu plus de 24h de tests, je suis mitigé.


----------



## iBaby (21 Juin 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Maintenant les tests en stéréo.
> Là encore, je suis un peu déçu par rapport à ce que j'ai pu lire.
> L'ensemble stéréo est bon, mais ça reste de la stéréo. Pas d'effet englobant, de musique flottant dans l'espace sans qu'on puisse dire d'où elle sort, ou que sais-je encore.
> On sait parfaitement identifier chacun des HomePod et selon l'endroit où l'on se place, on entendra majoritairement l'un ou l'autre (comme avec un système stéréo classique).



Bonjour r e m y. Chez moi, je le trouve supérieur à un système stéréo classique et en écoutant en ce moment un album live j’ai une scène devant moi comme si j’étais devant les  musiciens . Ce sont surtout les voix qui en bénéficient. Mais je fais abstraction sans problème de l’emplacement de mes HomePod. Peut-être une question de positionnement.




r e m y a dit:


> Si ma femme ou mes enfants veulent utiliser le HomePod pour écouter leur musique, ... pas possible (ou je n'ai pas encore trouvé le moyen de le faire simplement).



Dans l’app Maison, dans le coin haut gauche, ouvre l’icône en forme de boussole. Tu peux y ajouter des invités.


----------



## wip (21 Juin 2018)

Merci pour toute ces infos Remy, tu réponds à pas mal de questions que je me posais. Plutôt rassurant sur le fait de la qualité musical sans AppleMusic, mais décevant sur d'autres fonctionnalité (la stéréo depuis le mac...). Je reste comme toi, mitigé (pour un éventuel cadeau).


----------



## r e m y (21 Juin 2018)

iBaby a dit:


> Bonjour r e m y. Chez moi, je le trouve supérieur à un système stéréo classique et en écoutant en ce moment un album live j’ai une scène devant moi comme si j’étais devant les  musiciens . Ce sont surtout les voix qui en bénéficient. Mais je fais abstraction sans problème de l’emplacement de mes HomePod. Peut-être une question de positionnement.


je suis convaincu que ça dépend beaucoup de la configuration de la pièce dans laquelle on écoute (et, comme avec un système stéréo classique, de l'endroit où l'on se place au rapport aux 2 HomePod). Le mieux est que chacun puisse tester chez lui dans son environnement. 
Pour ce qui est des voix qui se détachent du reste, comme je le disais j'ai trouvé ça superbe sur l'album de Selah Sue, mais sur d'autres c'est surtout la faiblesse des médium qui me gêne. Je trouve qu'on a globalement des aigus qui flottent au-dessus des basses... mais il manque le liant des médium entre les 2. 





iBaby a dit:


> Dans l’app Maison, dans le coin haut gauche, ouvre l’icône en forme de boussole. Tu peux y ajouter des invités.


Ah merci, je testerai ce soir quand tout le monde sera rentré. 
Ça leur permettra de diffuser leur propre musique (leur compte AppleMusic ou Spotify) depuis leur iPhone?


----------



## iBaby (21 Juin 2018)

wip a dit:


> Merci pour toute ces infos Remy, tu réponds à pas mal de questions que je me posais. Plutôt rassurant sur le fait de la qualité musical sans AppleMusic, mais décevant sur d'autres fonctionnalité (la stéréo depuis le mac...). Je reste comme toi, mitigé (pour un éventuel cadeau).



Rémy est une sacré référence, c’est certain, et son test était méga attendu, mais c’est dommage de se focaliser sur « ouf la musique est pas crado sans Apple Music » en 2018 sur un forum Apple, tout le monde sait que la marque vend un écosystème. Personnellement j’écoute la musique sur les HomePod depuis mon Nas en WAV et j’aimerais discuter avec des forumeurs qui apprécient le HomePod, pas seulement avec des réfractaires. Quant au Mac, pourquoi faire ? Il faut iOS pour lancer le HomePod, un iPad ou un iPhone font très bien télécommande, et pour le reste un Nas est parfait.


----------



## iBaby (21 Juin 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Ah merci, je testerai ce soir quand tout le monde sera rentré.
> Ça leur permettra de diffuser leur propre musique (leur compte AppleMusic ou Spotify) depuis leur iPhone?



Je suppose que c’est fait pour ça, je te le confirme plus tard dans la soirée après passage d’un copain (qui a aussi deux HomePod), pour essayer mon système.


----------



## r e m y (21 Juin 2018)

La question de savoir si le son reste bon en dehors d'AppleMusic n'est pas sans intérêt! Ça permet de savoir si le HomePod est "réservé" aux abonnés AppleMusic, ou s'il peut aussi intéresser ceux qui préfèrent un autre service de streaming, voire ceux qui préfèrent encore la musique stockée localement sur leur Mac ou un NAS. 

L'intérêt de la diffusion depuis un Mac répond aux mêmes besoins. 
Ça permettra de diffuser Spotify, Deezer ou Qobuz depuis le Mac (comme je le fais aujourd'hui sur ma chaîne HiFi) sans mobiliser un iPhone pour ça (et sans arrêter la musique si tu pars faire une course avec ton iPhone dans la poche...). 

A priori, cette possibilité (pour diffuser sur une paire de HomePod en stéréo) devrait arriver avec une prochaine mise à jour de macOS (quelle version de macOS, ce n'était pas précisé dans la réponse que j'ai eu d'AppleSupport).
(Nota ça fonctionne déjà si on a un seul HomePod ou si on utilise plusieurs HomePod sans les appairer en stéréo, en gérant chaque homepod comme une enceinte Airplay classique).


----------



## iBaby (21 Juin 2018)

C’est mon cas, du moins pour un mois encore avec Qobuz, mais après je résilie, et ça ne mobilise pas vraiment mes iDevices. Tu parles de consommation de la batterie et du processeur ?

En tout cas pour moi les HomePod ont mis un sacré coup à la musique :

1. depuis le Mac avec Audirvana.

2. Ce matin j’ai désinstallé ma chaîne : ampli, lecteur cd / radio, enceintes.

3. Du coup, quand ce n’est pas Apple Music c’est ma bibliothèque sur un NAS Synology.


----------



## wip (21 Juin 2018)

iBaby a dit:


> Quant au Mac, pourquoi faire ? Il faut iOS pour lancer le HomePod, un iPad ou un iPhone font très bien télécommande, et pour le reste un Nas est parfait.


Quand on a une bibliotheque de 150go de music, il est beaucoup plus facile de voyager et de selectionner un morceau de musique dedans que de la faire depuis un ipad. Parfois, on ne connait plus le nom du morceau, de l'artiste... Avec itunes sur Mac il est beaucoup plus facile de retrouver un morceau (personnellement, je me sers beaucoup de la date d'ajout). Bref, j'apprécie "musique" sur iPad ou iPhone, mais je préfère nettement iTunes quand il s'agit de créer des listes de rechercher un morceau...


----------



## iBaby (21 Juin 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> La question de savoir si le son reste bon en dehors d'AppleMusic n'est pas sans intérêt! Ça permet de savoir si le HomePod est "réservé" aux abonnés AppleMusic, ou s'il peut aussi intéresser ceux qui préfèrent un autre service de streaming, voire ceux qui préfèrent encore la musique stockée localement sur leur Mac ou un NAS.



Je suis tout à fait d’accord, et je voulais dire que ce n’est pas du tout une surprise que le son soit meilleur en WAV depuis une autre source, que sur Apple Music même avec un traitement sonore spécial. Ce sont de vraies enceintes hifi qui peuvent répondre au besoin du plus grand nombre de mélomanes. Venant d’Apple je n’en attendais pas moins et je suis absolument ravi de mon investissement.


----------



## r e m y (21 Juin 2018)

iBaby a dit:


> C’est mon cas, du moins pour un mois encore avec Qobuz, mais après je résilie, et ça ne mobilise pas vraiment mes iDevices. Tu parles de consommation de la batterie et du processeur ?
> 
> En tout cas pour moi les HomePod ont mis un sacré coup à la musique :
> 
> ...



Quand je dis mobiliser un iPhone pour diffuser Spotify, c'est que si je dois m,absenter alors que mon iPhone est utilisé pour ça, soit je dois laisser l'iPhone à la maison, soit lorsque je sors de l'appart, la musique se coupe (c'est pas top pour ceux qui habitent avec moi...)

Concernant ton usage du Mac et de ton NAS, ça fonctionne parce que  tu n'as qu'un seul HomePod que tu gères donc comme une enceinte Airplay classique. 

Le problème, pour l'instant, c'est quand tu as 2 HomePod appairés en stéréo. Là, la diffusion depuis le Mac n'est plus possible (et j'imagine que depuis un NAS c'est pareil). Tout ce qu'on peut faire c'est piloter depuis itunes sur le Mac, l'écoute d'AppleMusic. (Comme on le fait depuis un iPhone)


----------



## iBaby (21 Juin 2018)

wip a dit:


> Quand on a une bibliotheque de 150go de music, il est beaucoup plus facile de voyager et de selectionner un morceau de musique dedans que de la faire depuis un ipad. Parfois, on ne connait plus le nom du morceau, de l'artiste... Avec itunes sur Mac il est beaucoup plus facile de retrouver un morceau (personnellement, je me sers beaucoup de la date d'ajout). Bref, j'apprécie "musique" sur iPad ou iPhone, mais je préfère nettement iTunes quand il s'agit de créer des listes de rechercher un morceau...



Ah d’accord. N’étant pas un adepte d’iTunes je n’avais pas vu les choses sous cet angle. J’utilisais Audirvana, et maintenant c’est DS Audio sur iOS, très bonne app.[emoji6]


----------



## r e m y (21 Juin 2018)

iBaby a dit:


> Je suis tout à fait d’accord, et je voulais dire que ce n’est pas du tout une surprise que le son soit meilleur en WAV depuis une autre source, que sur Apple Music même avec un traitement sonore spécial. Ce sont de vraies enceintes hifi qui peuvent répondre au besoin du plus grand nombre de mélomanes. Venant d’Apple je n’en attendais pas moins et je suis absolument ravi de mon investissement.



Oui mais j'ai souvent lu que le son est bien meilleur avec AppleMusic qu'avec le son diffusé localement en AirPlay. 
J'ai testé (avec les mêmes titres et en utilisant localement la version achetées sur iTunes en aac 256), et je n'ai pas noté de différence sensible. (A peine peut-être un son plus neutre pour la diffusion locale mais pas forcément moins bon à mon goût)


----------



## r e m y (21 Juin 2018)

iBaby a dit:


> Dans l’app Maison, dans le coin haut gauche, ouvre l’icône en forme de boussole. Tu peux y ajouter des invités.



Yes! Ca fonctionne. 
Et ça m'a permis de trouver, toujours dans l'application Maison, comment paramétrer l'accès à Airplay sur les HomePod. 
On peut choisir de l'autoriser à tout le monde, seulement ceux connectés au meme réseau WiFi, ou seulement à ceux que l'on a invité justement (c'était cette option cochée par défaut, ce qui explique qu'hier personne à part moi pouvait diffuser de la musique sur les HomePod).


----------



## r e m y (23 Juin 2018)

Bon... finalement je pense renvoyer mes homepod. 

Peut-être est-ce mon appartement (loft) qui n'est pas adapté pour tirer au mieux parti de ces appareils (un volume de la pièce principale trop important? Pas assez de murs pour réfléchir le son?), mais je n'aime pas le rendu sonore. 
Ça me donne vraiment l'impression qu'il manque les fréquences intermédiaires entre les graves (bien présentes) et les aigus (qui se détachent clairement). 

Et je ne trouve vraiment pas d'effet "360°" ou d'effet enveloppant (sans doute lié au volume global de la pièce...). 

Dommage. C'est un bel objet, qui se contrôle bien depuis un iPhone (pour ceux, comme moi, allergiques à Siri), qui est pensé pour AppleMusic mais que l'on peut tout à fait utiliser avec sa bibliothèque locale ou un autre service de streaming (pour l'instant depuis un iPhone ou iPad si on a une paire stéréo... le Mac ne sait pas encore diffuser en AirPlay vers une paire de HomePod).

Je vais continuer "à l'ancienne" avec mon ensemble "Airport express / ampli Marantz / enceintes colonnes Cabasse"


----------



## Apple.Geek (23 Juin 2018)

Enfin de compte, je me rend compte que j’utilise pas trop Apple Music sur le HomePod. Je vais sûrement arrêter pour n’utiliser que mon serveur iTunes sur le Mac.


----------



## Nicosun (23 Juin 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Bon... finalement je pense renvoyer mes homepod.
> 
> Peut-être est-ce mon appartement (loft) qui n'est pas adapté pour tirer au mieux parti de ces appareils (un volume de la pièce principale trop important? Pas assez de murs pour réfléchir le son?), mais je n'aime pas le rendu sonore.
> Ça me donne vraiment l'impression qu'il manque les fréquences intermédiaires entre les graves (bien présentes) et les aigus (qui se détachent clairement).
> ...



D'après ton retour je crois que les homepods ont une limite par rapport aux volumes des pièces, je dirais que 110/130 m3 est la limite pour avoir une bonne expérience avec 2 homepods.


----------



## iBaby (23 Juin 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Bon... finalement je pense renvoyer mes homepod.
> 
> Peut-être est-ce mon appartement (loft) qui n'est pas adapté pour tirer au mieux parti de ces appareils (un volume de la pièce principale trop important? Pas assez de murs pour réfléchir le son?), mais je n'aime pas le rendu sonore.
> Ça me donne vraiment l'impression qu'il manque les fréquences intermédiaires entre les graves (bien présentes) et les aigus (qui se détachent clairement).
> ...



Peux-tu nous faire un schéma de leur positionnement, ou nous le décrire ? As-tu essayé diverses possibilités ?


----------



## r e m y (23 Juin 2018)

Tu imagines un local industriel.
60 m2 au sol (salon + cuisine ouverte, soit les numéros 1 et 2 sur le plan)
Hauteur sous plafond entre 3,80m et 4,50m selon les endroits






Le mur le long de la chambre (8) comporte une bibliothèque (qui intègre aussi la chaine Hifi et la télé). 
C'est là que j'ai placé les HomePod (les points rouges 1 et 2), à 80cm du sol environ et éloignés l'un de l'autre de 3 mètres
J'ai fait des essais en les rapprochant, en les écartant, en les placant plus haut... c'est le meilleur rendu que j'aie obtenu

Pas beaucoup d'autres possibilités, à part le mur en face (le long de la chambre (5), mais c'est équivalent.


----------



## r e m y (23 Juin 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Yes! Ca fonctionne.
> Et ça m'a permis de trouver, toujours dans l'application Maison, comment paramétrer l'accès à Airplay sur les HomePod.
> On peut choisir de l'autoriser à tout le monde, seulement ceux connectés au meme réseau WiFi, ou seulement à ceux que l'on a invité justement (c'était cette option cochée par défaut, ce qui explique qu'hier personne à part moi pouvait diffuser de la musique sur les HomePod).



L'utilisation des HomePods par d'autres utilisateurs est un peu aléatoire...
Les utilisateurs invités a priori n'ont aucun problème. 
Par contre si on choisit l'option "uniquement les utilisateurs sur le même réseau Wifi", la connexion se coupe parfois.
Et surtout, l'essai en autorisant "n'importe qui" a donné des résultats pas toujours probant. Dans certains cas, les HomePod n'apparaissent pas du tout sur les iPhones, dans d'autres cas ils apparaissent sans qu'on ait réussi à diffuser dessus. (D'ailleurs je me suis demandé comment la connexion se passe dans ce cas... j'imagine que le HomePod crée son propre réseau WiFi pour se connecter aux iPhones, vu qu'ils ne sont pas connectés au réseau WiFi local)

D'autre part, j'ai l'impression qu'il faut dans tous les cas que les HomePod ait accès à Internet. Si la connexion à Internet est interrompue, plus de diffusion possible en local...

D'autres utilisateurs font-ils le même constat? Ou les problèmes viennent de mon WiFi plutôt que des HomePods?


----------



## iBaby (23 Juin 2018)

Rémy, j’en aurais vu un le long de la chambre 8 et l’autre le long de la chambre 5. Il ne faut pas hésiter à les écarter et à leur faire remplir la pièce. Ton plafond de cathédrale n’est pas a priori la cause de leur échec. Si c’était une question de puissance, il ne te resterait plus qu’à... attendre les HomePod Max...

Pour internet obligatoire, comment savoir que ce n’est pas un problème de wifi entre la box et les HomePod ?


----------



## r e m y (23 Juin 2018)

Là, ils seraient éloignés de presque 7m l'un de l'autre... pas sûr que ce soit terrible. 
En plus, en étant dans le canapé qui fait face à la télé (donc face au mur de la chambre 8), on en aurait un devant soi et un derrière... le rendu risque d'être très bizarre. 

Pour l'accès Internet, j'ai eu des coupures internet ce matin (orages), mais le wifi en local fonctionnait parfaitement. 
En plus quand on paramètre pour que "n'importe qui" puisse diffuser sa musique, les iPhones qu'on utilise ne sont pas du tout connectés au wifi local. Ils devraient utiliser directement un réseau WiFi ad hoc créé directement par le HomePod. Donc un problème de wifi local entre le HomePod et la box ne devrait pas avoir d'influence. Mais difficile d'en être sûr car je ne sais pas exactement comment les iPhones se connectent aux homepod quand ils ne sont pas connectés au wifi local.


----------



## iBaby (23 Juin 2018)

Ou autour du canapé ? Quitte à leur offrir chacun un table basse, un guéridon. J’ai remarqué que les HomePod aiment s’inviter parmi les autres, autour, comme les deux tours aux échecs.[emoji16]


----------



## r e m y (23 Juin 2018)

iBaby a dit:


> Ou autour du canapé ? Quitte à leur offrir chacun un table basse, un guéridon. J’ai remarqué que les HomePod aiment s’inviter parmi les autres, autour, comme les deux tours aux échecs.[emoji16]



Bonne idée mais... je fais courir les câbles électriques au milieu du salon???
Je ne vais pas pouvoir planquer un groupe électrogène dans le canapé ☹️


----------



## iBaby (23 Juin 2018)

J’ai un peu revu mon intérieur pour les HomePod et cette adaptation a entraîné quelques petits changements utiles. Ne pas hésiter à faire l’acquisition d’un iCanapé pour les HomePod, ou à déplacer celui de la maison pour s’adapter à l’emplacement des enceintes connectées, les occupants voulant regarder la télé n’auront qu’à le faire sur des chaises dures et hautes, pour expier leurs cerveaux coca-colés au poste.


----------



## Pboire (24 Juin 2018)

J’ai une petite question concernant ce cher HomePod. 
J’en ai deux appairés en stéréo. Siri ne répond que sur le HomePod de gauche et je voudrais que ce soit celui de droite qui me réponde. Ou mieux, les deux. 

Merci d’avance pour vos lumières.


----------



## iBaby (24 Juin 2018)

Siri ne peut répondre que sur un seul HomePod. Pour le changer de côté, reconfigurer les HomePod dans l’ordre, et je ne sais plus trop lequel est le bon.[emoji51]


----------



## r e m y (25 Juin 2018)

Il me semble (je n'en ai aucun certitude) que c'est le premier que tu configures qui répond. 
Fais en sorte que ce soit celui de droite. 

Ou alors inverse droite et gauche dans la configuration de la paire, et déplace celui de droite à gauche et celui de gauche à droite.


Après en quoi est-ce important celui qui répond? L'essentiel c'est qu'il traite ta demande, non?


----------



## iBaby (25 Juin 2018)

Ah, j’ai aussi ma préférence, c’est celui de gauche, près de la fenêtre. Je crois que j’ai une ouverture avec Siri. [emoji851]


----------



## r e m y (25 Juin 2018)

Tiens... les rumeurs parlent déjà d'un nouveau Homepod d'ici 6 mois environ. https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-to-amplify-its-audio-device-strategy-in-2019

Généralement Bloomberg a des infos assez fiables. 

Peut-être que ce nouveau modèle sera plus adapté à mon appartement. 

Quoi qu'il en soit, je garde encore un peu les miens (j'aimerais bien la mise à jour de macOS intégrant AirPlay 2 pour tester la diffusion locale depuis le Mac vers la paire de HomePod stereo), mais j'ai déjà préparer le carton pour les renvoyer.


----------



## Anthony (27 Juin 2018)

La suite sur le sujet unique : https://forums.macg.co/threads/homepod-votre-avis.1304093/


----------

